# PA rabbit in need of loving home...(Resolved!!)



## sparrow (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi,

I have an 8 month old female rabbit who I need to find a home for. It's been a hard decision, but one that is inevitable. Ihave had a change in employment and am unable to care for her the way she should be cared for. She's pretty reliable with her litterbox and gets along well with the other animals in the house (dog and cat), but she does get nervous when people she doesn't know approach her. Iam not willing to give her to just anyone, but at the same time Ineed to find her a home in the near future... I've contacted quite a few rescues, but most are full. If anyone is able to help, I would greatly appreciate it...


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 18, 2009)

she is so pretty i hope you are able to find a home for her


----------



## hln917 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow! I think I just found Baci's twin! Such beautiful rabbit.What's her name? Good luck finding her a home.


----------



## JimD (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh my....what a beautiful bunny!!

Wait a mo'.....wasn't Hlao a boy?? :?
Did the Gender Fairy strike again??

Is she spayed?
House bunny or outdoor?
What kind of diet is she on?
Any medical history or health concerns?


I don't have room right now, or I would most definitely consider giving her a home.
How soon do you need to rehome her?


----------



## sparrow (Nov 19, 2009)

JimD, yes it was indeed the gender fairy... I found out a few weeks after I got her that she was not at all a boy! She's definitely a house bun- though in the summer I took her outside on occassion to enjoy the sun and grass. Her litterbox habits are pretty reliable.

I've actually been struggling financially for a while, but I've been holding off trying to rehome her. Bringing her back to where I had gotten her was out of the question, but I really will need to find her a new home within the somewhat near future. 

She's not spayed. I had all intentions of getting her spayed... but then I wasn't able to afford it. I actually had an appointment set up with Harmony Animal Hospital in Jersey. They're pretty experienced with 'exotics' and have a reasonable price for a rabbit spay.

I'm feeding her a combination of sweet meadow rabbit pellets, timothy hay (she had been getting alfalfa up until a couple months ago), and fresh fruits and veggies when they're available- usuallyabout 2-3 times a week (a mixture of greens, carrots, and sometimes fruit). And she's been healthy thus far. 

Do you think you would be able to take her in anytime soon?


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

what part of penn are you in?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 19, 2009)

Ani-lover, if you're interested then some forum members might be able to help with transport if needed...


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

actually i go to penn all the time and was wondering if this bun is near where i go.

eta: is this bun a dutch or just a brown and white mix?


----------



## sparrow (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in Nazareth, PA. But I'd be willing to travel to meet you if you're further away. 

I'm actually not sure what she is exactly... But I'm pretty sure she's a mix of a few things- not just one thing in particular. Could be part Dutch... she seems to be built like the dutch rabbits I've seen.


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 19, 2009)

i am interested in this bun and was just wondering approximatley how much she weighs. i usually go to the selinsgrove area in pennsylvania, other surrounding towns are lewisburg, freeburg, sunbury etc.

i lost my rabbit on tuesday night, i dont know what he had, he was treated for a stuffy nose and was supposed to go back to the vet. he was fine monday night through tuesday afternoon and about 8pm, he started acting lethargic. whenever something is wrong with my buns i rush them to the vet and get it taken care of. my vet was closed for the evening and he went down all too fast to do anything. i talked to my vet wednesday and after seeing him two weeks ago she's very confused and is not sure what could've happened. he showed no signs of anything all he had was a stuffy nose, nothing else.

its been hard as i had a special needs/ disabled bun that died less than a year ago from e. cuniculi. he was on constant meds and was very well taken care of. 

i have had many years of experience with rabbits and am fully aware of their needs and care. my buns are very spoiled and go everywhere with me.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 19, 2009)

Ani is an awesome bunny slave.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 20, 2009)

Ani-lover, I am so sorry to hear about your loss... Selinsgrove is about 2 hours away from Nazareth. I will get a weight on her in the morning and if you're still interested, I can travel half way to meet you when you're in PA


----------



## JimD (Nov 20, 2009)

*sparrow wrote: *


> Ani-lover, I am so sorry to hear about your loss... Selinsgrove is about 2 hours away from Nazareth. I will get a weight on her in the morning and if you're still interested, I can travel half way to meet you when you're in PA


I'm pretty sure ani lives out Long Island way, and maybe even passes close to Nazareth on the way to Selinsgrove.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 20, 2009)

I think you are right Jim.


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 20, 2009)

do you have anymore pics of her?


----------



## naturestee (Nov 20, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Ani is an awesome bunny slave.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 21, 2009)

I didn't get to weigh her today... I'll do it tomorrow for you!

Here are some more pictures quickly before I go to bed...











I have others from differents times, but they're on my other computer. I can post them tomorrow with her weight as well


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2009)

those pics are so cute. i would like to see a few more if possible. she doesn't look like shes a very big rabbit just would like to know her weight, as i do have room for a bun but i dont want to have to get a huge cage. one bunny that i had when i was younger weighed about 6.5lbs, i would like to have a bun less than 6lbs since another bun would be indoor and i would like it to have enough cage space.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 21, 2009)

Okay... So I dug out our kitchen scale and I'm hoping it's acurate; it says she weighs 1.5 pounds... that seems like such a small amount, but she really isn't very heavy... :?

Here are some more pics...











Here I am holding her... kind of a dark, blurry pic- but it may give you a better idea as to her size...





Also, this photo was a humorous one... I left the room for a little while, and when I returned, she was nowhere to be found! I looked under everything- until I spotted her on top of my dresser (which is about chest height). I still have no clue how she got up there. This was a few months ago, so she's a tad bit bigger, but it may also give you a good idea for her size in comparison to the water bottle...





And this was also a few months ago, but I thought it was an exceptionally cute one... (don't mind the random poop pellets... she is usually good with her litterbox!)


----------



## cheryl (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness..what a pretty girl...

I just gotta say..i love this picture of her


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2009)

oh wow shes so tiny, 1.5lbs and shes 8 months you said?


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 21, 2009)

i am actually in baltimore, maryland right now with my dad, until tomorrow evening and was wondering how soon you need to get her into a new home. i am very interested in her and would love to give such a lovely rabbit a loving home. what brand of food do you use and is she very active and does she like to play a lot? also is that a custom cage she's in? we are heading home tomorrow and can pass through your area, if you would like.


----------



## sparrow (Nov 22, 2009)

I PM'd you, ani


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm very excited... hoping it works out, guys!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 22, 2009)

got your pm and hoping to meet you both soon.
do you know her actual birthdate or is it just an estimate of 8 months?
jules


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 22, 2009)

Im going nutty waiting to see what happens.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 22, 2009)

Oooo...exciting....i hope it all works out also


----------



## sparrow (Nov 22, 2009)

I do have her actual birthdate... I'll have to find it for you


----------



## Chickadee289 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ahh! What abeatuful girl! :-( I wish I had room haha. I hope you get her ani-lover! I'm excited for you lol


----------



## JimD (Nov 22, 2009)

:biggrin2:


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 23, 2009)

well i tried to make a post last night but the internet on my phone wouldn't let me. i have some exciting news, little hlao made a long journey to long island new york, and i just wanted to say that her mommy nellie took very good care of her and makes a great bunny mommy. we got home about 1:30am last night and the bunny wasnt even in the house 10 mins when she jumped on my bed and stretched out.
julie


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 23, 2009)

Oh my yes!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 23, 2009)

OMG that is wonderful!!!! YEAH she likes her new home whoo hoo

Need pics


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 23, 2009)

give you guys some pics soon


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 23, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Nov 23, 2009)

congrats on both ends , congrats on the re home and congrats Anilover on the newest addition!!!! cant wait to see pictures


----------



## JimD (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to ani and her new addition. :biggrin2:

I also wanted to reach out to Nellie, who had to give up her bunny :hug:

It's one of those bitter-sweet situations.


----------



## hln917 (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to you. Hlao a beautiful bunny! Have to admit, I was tempted to drive out there and adopt Hlao myself. I'm sure Nellie will be happy to know Hlao found a wonderful home. Post some pics!


----------



## sparrow (Nov 23, 2009)

I am so very happy that Hlao found a wonderful home- I can't even tell you what it means to me...  Anilover and her father were the best home I could have imagined Hlao would ever have.

I want to thank everyone else here, too, for being so kind and understanding.

I can't wait to see pics of her new life either!


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 23, 2009)

she's doing very good today, she's a little shy right now which is understandable as she's in a whole new atmosphere, but she's also very curious at the same time, i will take some pics tomorrow if i get to it and post 'em up.
julie


----------



## cheryl (Nov 24, 2009)

That's just wonderful news...i'm glad she's settling in just fine

And Nellie..at least you will stillget to hear and see how Hlao is doing...just so glad things worked out


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 26, 2009)

here are the pics you've all been waiting for... enjoy! :bunnydance:


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## sparrow (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh, she looks very relaxed and content  Is she settling in nicely? Thanks again for everything!


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this thread - how wonderful to see it worked out so well. 

I'm sure it was a hard decision for Nellie but it looks like Hlao is settling in nicely.


----------



## ani-lover (Nov 28, 2009)

she's back in penn right now actually visiting friends, but she did very well at our house when we got her home. she's being very spoiled and boy what an attitude she has, it's so cute all the noises she makes and how much she talks. however, she always wants her way, wanting to get into every cubby hole she finds.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Nov 29, 2009)

I am delighted to see such a wonderful ending! Way to go, Nellie and Ani!
Hlao looks well-loved, Nellie :hug:


----------



## mimmi (Mar 5, 2010)

i cant seem to view these pics of hlao. is something wrong with my computer? :shock:


----------



## mimmi (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks I can see them now! awww so cute!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 5, 2010)

Fix the pics so there not stretching the screen.


----------

